# What Is This B6 Worth?



## BASHER76 (Oct 7, 2016)

I was offered to trade my 90% original 1951 Columbia 5 star superb for this 1952 Schwinn B6 that has been completely restored. Good or bad deal? My Columbia is the bottom pic.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 7, 2016)

That's a tough call but I think I'd have to go with the Schwinn if I had to choose.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd already be riding the Schwinn! V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2016)

Schwinn,but notice my user name.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 7, 2016)

It looks like you ride the columbia based on seat height.  Consider that.  Pretty bikes can be disappointing when they get scratched, dirty or fall over.

I'd take the Schwinn.


----------



## BASHER76 (Oct 7, 2016)

fattyre said:


> It looks like you ride the columbia based on seat height.  Consider that.  Pretty bikes can be disappointing when they get scratched, dirty or fall over.
> 
> I'd take the Schwinn.





I do ride that Columbia, being 6'5" is tough lol. what is the Schwinn worth being totally restored? I know that restored bikes are worth less than original bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm not going to put a price on it but the Schwinn is worth considerably more than your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

What size are those bikes? I'm 6'4" and try to find a bike in the optional 20" frame. Depending on frame geometry, sometimes a 19" frame is pretty comfortable. 18"'er's are out of the question.

I'm not a Schwinn guy, but if that resto was done correctly and I had to choose between the two, I'd probably go with the Schwinn as well.


----------



## BASHER76 (Oct 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What size are those bikes? I'm 6'4" and try to find a bike in the optional 20" frame. Depending on frame geometry, sometimes a 19" frame is pretty comfortable. 18"'er's are out of the question.
> 
> I'm not a Schwinn guy, but if that resto was done correctly and I had to choose between the two, I'd probably go with the Schwinn as well.




Those are both 26" wheel size.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

BASHER76 said:


> Those are both 26" wheel size.




I know. I'm talking about the frame size, not wheel size. Many manufactures offered their bikes in a 20" frame in addition to the regular 18" frame.


----------



## BASHER76 (Oct 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I know. I'm talking about the frame size, not wheel size. Many manufactures offered their bikes in a 20" frame in addition to the regular 18" frame.




i dont know what size they are. ill look later tonight


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 8, 2016)

I would take the schwinn


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 9, 2016)

Me too even though I'm not a Schwinn Guy at all.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 9, 2016)

They are both really nice riding bikes, the best IMO, and frame size would be very similar... Your 5 Star is missing the rear rack I'd say, never seen one come without it.

The early 50's Westfields/Columbias are one of my favorite bikes right up there with Schwinns... but I would choose the Schwinn, the 5 Stars just don't have the same value as Schwinns do, that Schwinn is worth at least double the 5 Star, even restored (assuming it's not all repop parts).

Darcie


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 9, 2016)

Totally funky resto on the b-6
but trade is no brainer


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 9, 2016)

I see you are also in Michigan, and that B6 looks just like a B6 I sold at the Ann Arbor swap back in April, right down to the lightning dart tires. The one I sold was an amateur restoration that looked great from a distance and looked ok up close. I got either $800 or $850 (my memory sucks)


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd be riding that Schwinn.... Love the B6s so much better than Phantoms.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 10, 2016)

BASHER76 said:


> I was offered to trade my 90% original 1951 Columbia 5 star superb for this 1952 Schwinn B6 that has been completely restored. Good or bad deal? My Columbia is the bottom pic. View attachment 367665 View attachment 367666






Jay81 said:


> I see you are also in Michigan, and that B6 looks just like a B6 I sold at the Ann Arbor swap back in April, right down to the lightning dart tires. The one I sold was an amateur restoration that looked great from a distance and looked ok up close. I got either $800 or $850 (my memory sucks)



Here is a pic of the one I sold at Ann Arbor. I think it may be the same bike. I replaced the chainguard decal that's missing in this pic. Personally, although I like Schwinns, I think I'd rather have the original paint Columbia than a repainted Schwinn. It just comes down to the question of which one do YOU like better?


----------



## BASHER76 (Oct 10, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> Here is a pic of the one I sold at Ann Arbor. I think it may be the same bike. I replaced the chainguard decal that's missing in this pic. Personally, although I like Schwinns, I think I'd rather have the original paint Columbia than a repainted Schwinn. It just comes down to the question of which one do YOU like better?
> View attachment 368852





Did that one have a Hazel Park license plate on it? this one does. I've seen the bike in person and it was pretty nice.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2016)

BASHER76 said:


> I was offered to trade my 90% original 1951 Columbia 5 star superb for this 1952 Schwinn B6 that has been completely restored. Good or bad deal? My Columbia is the bottom pic. View attachment 367665 View attachment 367666[/
> 
> 
> Jay81 said:
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2016)

I hope you've done the trade already


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm not a Schwinn guy,




What??? Stop hiding your Schwinningness ego.........


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 10, 2016)

It would be worth more if it was a B7......still , make the trade and be ahead of the game .  

Schwinning !!!!


----------

